# I made some killer P Food!



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

I bought my rbp's when they were babies, and they have grown to about 3 inches now. I was feeding them frozen brine shrimp but when i put it in the water it goes all over the place and pollutes. Half of it gets sucked up the filter before they can get to it.

I decided i wanted to try and dry some of it out and then feed it to them in bigger pieces so it wouldnt polute so bad so heres what i did,

i mixed in a little water and let dry out in the dehydrator:

frozen brine shrimp
tetramin color flakes
wardley premium flakes
finely chopped earthworm skins, (smushed all the insides out and just use the skin)
dried krill smashed into powder (orange kind from walmart)
tubifex worms
5 ground up minnows
10 ground up guppies
chopped up waxworms (just 2 small ones)
a couple algae disks (prolly a bad idea but i got snails )
finely chopped coctail shrimp
finely chopped cod fillet (bout a 1X1" piece chopped finely)

I mixed up my concauction, put it in the blender and almost liquified it, then dried it in the dehydrator all night.

I now have this very odd substance that my piranhas, guppies, snails, convict, and puffer LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVE

I put it in the tanks and they go NUUUUTS!
I am very proud of myself!!!
I got some happy ass fish!









FEEL FREE TO COMMENT


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

nice job i did somethign similiar for my Ps mixing up all sorts of fish flake food and veggies added some gelitan and put it in the small icecube tray type things and froze them they eat them like crazy and i know they got a mix of every thing good. i need to mix up another batch they ate it all 2 weeks ago i just been so busy with finals to make the trip to the store and get all the things i need for that mix.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

mail some of it and then i'll tell you if its good


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, that diet seems it would be very healthy for them, because there are so many ingredients.







You might not want to use that blender to make a milkshake.








~Taylor~


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

do you really needa grind up the guppies and minnows?? kind of a crappy way to die. i'd rather get swallowed whole then grind up.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

NavinWithPs said:


> do you really needa grind up the guppies and minnows?? kind of a crappy way to die. i'd rather get swallowed whole then grind up.
> [snapback]1018711[/snapback]​


If they weren't already dead, I'm sure that was quicker than smaller piranhas kill them. I've see some stay alive a long time with half of bodies. Even with missing heads and tails they'll try to still swim away. Nice diet. Since its dehydrated does it sink or float? Like taylor said, I don't think I'd use that blender for anything else unless you blend some bleach and salt in it for a while.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hehehehheheheh sorry i forgot to mention, i used an old cracked pos blender. We never use it it just sits in the garage all the time. The food sinks when i drop it in and even after sitting for about 2 hours it dosnt really break apart. THEY LOVE IT, im tellin ya they go after this sh*t more than injured live guppies. (cool to watch tho)

As for grinding the guppies and minnows up, its just a guppy and a minnow. I stab minnows under there backbone and use them to fish with all they time. They live for hours unless they get eaten by my catch.

Now, Who wants to buy some of this stuff hehehee


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sounds like a beautiful diet, im inspired to stink up my blender today, no more margaritas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you guys think if i posted a video of some piranhas going nuts over this stuff, that i could sell any? this might just be my goldmine! hehe


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> Do you guys think if i posted a video of some piranhas going nuts over this stuff, that i could sell any? this might just be my goldmine! hehe
> [snapback]1019293[/snapback]​


I really want to try this but I don't have a POS blender that I can use. If you give me a decent price for just a little I'll gamble for it. I am always looking for new things to feed my Ps if its healthy and safe for them. Just PM me.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> Do you guys think if i posted a video of some piranhas going nuts over this stuff, that i could sell any? this might just be my goldmine! hehe
> [snapback]1019293[/snapback]​


pm me witha price. Ill try it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sounds like you are going to start your own little business out of your house, eh. Good luck with the sales, but you shouldn't have told us what you did with the ingredients, and what ingredients you used. Now we all know how to make it.








~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Well guys, i was just playing with selling it, but hell i could make some major money i bet. Its not exactly a cheap concoction though, so well see on prices etc, give me some time and ill make a new thread with pics maybe a vid etc


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont know how much of a market there would be for a food thats so easy to make

yourself :laugh:

you might beable to do it localy


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

sweet deal man...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so how does it stay together if its all blended up?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chopped up meat, veggies, seeds, and regular fish food (flakes) are usually mixed together in a blender, poured into an ice cube tray, freeze dried, and serve later on.

Its nothing new to old skool hobbyists, but I applaud you for your idea!!!







Just the thought of finding ways to better the lives of your Ps is what makes a great hobbyist.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I tried mixing and blending food once.... My pygos will eat it but my rhoms wont even go near it. I could drop a gummy bear and my pygos will tear it up, they practically eat anything but my rhoms are much more finnicky. Does anyone have any ideas of what to mix to feed rhoms? They only dead food my rhoms will accept are frozen shrimp. Their main diet consists of red eye tetras which is getting kinda expensive.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> so how does it stay together if its all blended up?
> [snapback]1019662[/snapback]​


I put it in the dehydrator overnight so it dosnt have any liquid in it. Its about the consistency of beef jerky


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jamie, get a 29 gallon tank and throw a bunch of guppies and mollies in it. then get a 10 gallon tank for the fry. they breed like, once a month, each mother has 50-100 fry at a time. after about 2 months they will be feeder size, and after 6 months they'll be good sized for a big fish. so get a ten with a divider and divide off the small from the big, or you could get two 10 gallons and divide them monthly, so you have a couple hundred a month. i do it, it works great.


----------

